# winkel berechnen



## Guest (17. Nov 2005)

warum gibt mir mein compiler (BlueJ) eine 0 in de variable
also wenn ich sie ausgebe wird 0 agezeigt. es mnüste aber 26.5° sein


```
double winkel2 = Math.round(Math.atan(450/900));
```


----------



## lin (17. Nov 2005)

1. muss du in double rechnen, also 
	
	
	
	





```
double winkel = Math.atan(450d/900);
```
 und 2. sieht das schwer danach aus als würdest du annehmen dass java in Grad rechnet, also konvertiere deine 450/900 bzw. 1/2 in rad bevor du sie der Math.atan() Methode übergibst (mit Math.toRadians)


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2005)

also ich habs jetztauch schon so probiert 

```
double getangle = Math.atan(900/1006);
        double x = (getangle * 360 ) / (2*Math.PI); 
        s.schreibeZahl(x);
```

abba es kommt imma 0 raus bei atan egal was ich mache
hab schon verschiedene sachen ausm inet rausgesucht


----------



## lin (17. Nov 2005)

ich sag ja du musst in double rechnen, das bedingt dass du hinter eine der Zahlen bei Math.atan(900/1006) ein d hintendranfügst: so 
	
	
	
	





```
Math.atan(900d/1006);
```


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2005)

ach hab ich gar nit gesehen

abba jetzt funzt et auch mit dem "d"
wenn ich jetzt noch Math.toDegrees hinter mache kommt auch die gewünschte grad zal raus


----------

